# Travel sickness 11 week old puppy



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Have her face forward. Don't feed her before the trip. Don't weave in traffic. Avoid whining mountain roads. Ask the vet about drugs for car sickness.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My Misty is 6 months old and she is SLOWLY getting used to the car...but she drools like CRAZY!! My car is always disgusting...I have found if I leave the window open..shes on a leash that I hold onto..and shes able to stick her head out she doesnt throw up..just drools..you should see the side if my car! If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear too!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a 15 month old that gets major car sick...We have tried everything and nothing has worked except a new med called Cerenia. I do know to use this the puppy has to be over 16 weeks.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Try to get the pup used to short car trips. Start by going to the end of the driveway....really, really short Ginger sometimes will settle a carsick dog, and some dogs will eat a ginger snap and presto, car sickness gone. A friend of mine's golden gets car sick if loose in the car, but she's fine if she's crated. You might try that and see if it helps.


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

thank you all


for replys
bob


----------



## OwnedByKaty (Apr 10, 2008)

Katy gets sick in the car. We tried everything before drugs but nothing worked. I now give her one dramamine about 45 minutes before we leave home and that works for us. I am hoping she will outgrow it. My brothers lab mix had the same problem until about 6 months old and then no problems. One can hope! 

Here's a link to info and dosing amounts:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1454&articleid=1399


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie use to get car sick as a puppy. I started giving him a homeopathic remedy for motion sickness by Hyland's and it seemed to help. I recall him out growing the car sickness by around 8 months of age. Good Luck.


----------



## mohanclan (Jul 28, 2008)

cisco gets sick in the car too. he is 6 months old and seems to be getting a little better. i put him in the front seat with a leash on that i hold onto and the window open -- he is better on the highway than on windy roads. i still have to force him into the car, which isn't easy as he weighs 60 pounds and we have a suburban. i am hoping he will outgrow this soon!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well Misty is 10 months old now...and is better in the car. I still have to lift her in and out of the car...but now I keep the window open and she sits in the front seat...and that seems to have helped..she only drools a little so thats better! She still hates the car, but we mostly go to the beach so she tolerates the car ride there. I dont think she'll ever like the car, but as long as she isnt throwing up Im a happy camper! :bowl:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How did the Cerina work? Did it make your pup drowsey??


----------

